# اريد برنامج Plate 'n' Sheet



## ironheart (5 يونيو 2006)

*اريد برنامج Plate 'n' Sheet و Sheet Lightning*

الى كل الاعضاء اريد برنامج Plate 'n' Sheet اى اصدار مع الكراك وبرنامج Sheet Lightning اى اصدار بالكراك 
انا بحثت كتيرا عن الكراك ولم اجد الكراك للاصدار الحديث للبرنامجين رجا من المشتركين البحث مع لاننى محتجهم جدا جدا :55: راسلنى على الاميل xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## saggar (25 يونيو 2006)

*الزميل العزيز*

هذين البرنامجين رائعين وانا سبقتك زمان ومنذ شهور وضعت نفس طلبك ولم اجد رد وتعبك كثيرا وانا ابحث عن كراك( على فكره البرنامجين عندي ولكن بدون كراك) وخلال بحثي بمواقع الهكر عن الكراك
طلب مني احد المواقع 50 دولار ليرسل لي الكراك
وانا لا زلت ابحث لغاية الان وعند توفره سوف ارفعه للموقع فورا


----------



## تلميذ (28 يونيو 2006)

عفوا , هل من الممكن أن أعلم
ماهي وظيفة هذين البنامجين


----------



## ironheart (28 يونيو 2006)

عزيزى سشجير انا بقالى اكثر من 6 اشهر معى هذان البرنامجين ولكن بدون كراك ودورت كتير ولقيت فعلا واحد اسمة يويو من دول شرق اسيا عندة الكرؤاك ولكن طلب فلوس منى انا شكيت فية انا بجد دايخ علية جدا جدا:55: ومحتاجة الى اقصى
درجة فى العمل ومش عارف اعمل ايه  انا حتى راسلت الشركة وكانت عايزة حوالى 900 دولار ودة كتير قوى انا متعجب ان مفيش كراك للبرنامجين دول لحد الان مع ان فات على اصدارهم اكتر من سنة انا بس الى عايزة اى اصدار ولكن بالكراك


----------



## ironheart (28 يونيو 2006)

عزيزى تلميز هذان البرنامجين وظيفتهم افراد الصج وبعض الاشكال الهندسية (المخروط مربع على مدور البناطيل تداخل الاسطوانات ......الخ)الصعبة وهو مخصص لالعمال الصاج plate works


----------



## تلميذ (30 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لك على توضيح ذلك


----------



## تلميذ (30 يونيو 2006)

لكن الا يوجد ما يقوم بهذه الوظيفة في برنامج solid works و ملحقاته


----------



## ironheart (30 يونيو 2006)

هذا البرنامج جيد جدا وفية باردةة برنامج solid edge and inventor بس البرنامجين دول فيهم حجات جاهزة ما بتاخدش وقت فى الرسم زاى البرامج التانية


----------



## saggar (3 يوليو 2006)

*عزيزي ironheart*

عزيزي ironheart
انا بحثت اكثر منك على هذا البرنامج واخيرا وجدت الحل عند زميل مهندس مصري جزاه الله كل خير وهو المهندس علاء رجب ولكن اعذرني يجب ان اطلب منه السماح لاضافته الى هذا المنتدى كون الزميل عضو في منتدى اخر وهو صاحب الفضل باحضار البرنامج وفكه.


----------



## saggar (3 يوليو 2006)

*طبعا الفضل للمهندس الفاضل alaaragab*

طبعا الفضل للمهندس الفاضل alaaragab
http://www.tkne.net/vb/showthread.php?p=58396&posted=1#post58396


----------



## ironheart (4 يوليو 2006)

عزيزى ساجر انا دخلت على الموقع ونزلت الكراك بس مع الاسف لم يفلح حاولت اضيف الاخ علاء عندى على xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxمع الاسف باردة لم يرد:81: على برجاء لو عندك البرنامج القديم تبعثه ولك جزيل الشكر theironheart2000ضفنى عندك ولك جزيل الشكر برجاء الاهتمام لانى محتاج :3: هذ البرنامج منذ 6:80: اشهر وشكر لك


----------



## saggar (5 يوليو 2006)

*هذا الرابط للبنامج مع الكراك*

مع الدعاء للمهندس المصري علاء رجب صاحب الفضل

Download-Link

http://www.uploading.com/?get=ALO8XVRW


----------



## ironheart (6 يوليو 2006)

*انا تعبت*

انا بجد تعبت من البرنامج دة انا كل ما اشغلة يطلعلى رسالة دى
your system clock appers to have been set back, possibly in an attempt to defeat the security systemon this program. please correct your system clock befor traying to run this program again . if your clock is correct please contact the author of this program for instruction on correcting this error (repor code CCb-F)
حاولت اغير الساعة مفيش فايدة دلونى اعمل اية انا كنت فرحان جدا لما لقيت الاخة علاء بارك الله فية جاب الكراك وبعدين اصبت بخيبة امل كبييييييييييييييرة لما مارديش يشتغل دلونى ارجوكم اعمل اية


----------



## saggar (13 يوليو 2006)

*عزيزي الاخ ironheart*

عزيزي الاخ ironheart
انسى الموجود عندك وازيله من الجهاز
حمل البرنامج من الرابط الموجود هنا لانه معه الكراك مباشره 
وشغل البرنامج من ملف ال loader وليس من ملف التشغيل الخاص به
عندها سوف يعمل معك البرنامج بدون مشاكل
لا تنسى ان الكراك موجود مع البرنامج ولا تعمل شيء سوى فك الملف المضغوط
واسف جدا على التأخير لعدم دخولي الموقع منذ فتره طويلة


----------



## ironheart (13 يوليو 2006)

عزيزى saggar 
شكرا ليك والاخ علاء انتم بجد حليتم مشكلتى الىبقالى 7 اشهور فيها وكنت بضيع ساعات كتير جدا على النت للحصول على هذا البرنامج ومن وجة نظرى اعظم وادق برنامج شفتة فى حياتى هو فعلادقيق ووضعتة تحت اختبارات عديدة وكتيرة جدا وكانت كل النتائج عظيمة جداجدا بجد الى عمل البرنامج دة مهندسين ميكانيكا وليسو مهندسين برمجة ودة احسن حاجة عشان مهندس الميكانيكا هو الوحيد الى يقدر يطلع النتائج المذهلة دى على فكرة انا بعرف برمجة وعشان كدة انا متائكد ان الى عمل البرنامج دة مهندسين ميكانيكا بالاضافة الى مهندسين برمجة لان النتائج بجد مذهلة وبتوفر وقت كتييييييييييير جدا بالمقارنة باستخدام البرامج التنية حتى برامج السولد وركس والسولد ايدج بطلع نتائج مش دقيقة فى الافرادات حقيقى انا بشكركم جدا جدا جدا وخاصة الاخ saggar عشان هو الى رد عليا ودلنى على الاخ علاء دلكم الله على طريق الخير دائم ويسعدنى انا اكون صديق لكم والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاة وجزاكم الله خير هذا البرنامج عن كل استفادة من كل مسلم يستخدمة فى فعل الخير


----------



## masoud_mam (1 ديسمبر 2006)

saggar قال:


> مع الدعاء للمهندس المصري علاء رجب صاحب الفضل
> 
> Download-Link
> 
> http://www.uploading.com/?get=ALO8XVRW



ارجوك ارسال الرابط مره اخرى


----------



## masoud_mam (6 ديسمبر 2006)

اخوانى الاعزاء ارجو نسخه كامله من البرنامج والكراك لانى حملت البرنامج الموجود بالنتدى ولكن الكراك لا اعلم من اين احمله لان الوصله الموجوده لا تعمل ارجو المساعده


----------



## masoud_mam (6 ديسمبر 2006)

اخوانى لالاعزاء اريد البرنامج والكراك على masoud_mam فى موقع الهوت ميل


----------



## ironheart (6 ديسمبر 2006)

تم اضافتك عندى eng_sayedhimeda


----------



## waleed alessa (11 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخوى الكرام يبدو ان رابط البرنامج قد حذف http://www.uploading.com/? 
الرجاء رفع البرنامجمرى ثانية مع جزيل الشكر get=ALO8XVRW


----------



## أبوسيف الدين (17 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ممكن ترفعوا البرنامج تاني لو سمحتم​


----------



## مهدي الساير (20 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اليكم البرنامج Plate N Sheet Professional 3.9.9 كامل مع الكراك
http://rapidshare.com/files/107704696/Plate_N_Sheet_Professional_3.9.9.rar

يرجى استخدام ايقونة الكراك وليس ايقونة الرنامج ليعمل بصورة صحيحة​


----------



## أبوسيف الدين (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*الأخ مهدي الساير*



مهدي الساير قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اليكم البرنامج Plate N Sheet Professional 3.9.9 كامل مع الكراك
> ...


أخي العزير بارك الله فيك لو عندك الأصدار الأخير تبقي مشكور جداً​


----------



## essam612 (27 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني
المشكله بالبرنامح انه الكراك مو عم يفتح شو المشكله ما بعرف
ارجو منكم المساعده
شكرا


----------



## package (26 سبتمبر 2009)

اريد برنامج plate works


----------

